# [FO] Faroe Islands | road infrastructure



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, it isnt an independent country, but I think it deserves a thread. It would just be strange to post pics in the danish thread.



> The *Faroe Islands* or *Faeroe Islands* or simply Faroe(s) or Faeroes (Faroese: Føroyar, meaning "Sheep Islands", Danish: Færøerne, Old Norse: Færeyjar) are a group of islands in Northern Europe, between the Norwegian Sea and the North Atlantic Ocean, roughly equidistant between Iceland, Scotland, and Norway. They have been an autonomous province of the Kingdom of Denmark since 1948, making it a member of the Rigsfællesskab. The Faroese have, over the years, taken control of most matters except defence (though they have a native coast guard), foreign affairs and the legal system. These three areas are the responsibility of Denmark.
> 
> The Faroes have close traditional ties to Iceland, Shetland, Orkney, the Outer Hebrides and Greenland. The archipelago was politically detached from Norway in 1814. The Faroes are represented in the Nordic Council as a part of the Danish delegation.


*ROADMAP*: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...firths,_ferry_harbours_and_major_moutains.png













































































































*One of my fav pics:*



































































































*Notice the road in the background:*































































*One of my fav pics:*





















































































































*One of my fav pics:*


















*One of my fav pics:*



























PICS: Wikipedia and www.faroeislands.dk

:banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Stunning pics. The Faroe has actually a lot of tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Tunnels and bridges are an important part of the Faroese transportation net. This list shows the Faroese tunnels, listed by age:

* Hvalbiartunnilin 1963 1450 m - connects Hvalba and Trongisvágur.
* Borðoyartunlarnir 1965-67 3800 m - connects Klaksvík, Árnafjørður and Hvannasund/Norðdepil.
* Sandvíkartunnilin 1969 1500 m - connects Sandvík and Hvalba
* Norðskálatunnilin 1976 2520 m - connects Norðskáli and the valley Millum Fjarða.
* Leynartunnilin 1977 760 m - connects Leynar and the valley Kollfjarðardalur.
* Kalsoyartunlarnir 1979-85 5426 m - system of five tunnels, connecting the villages Trøllanes, Mikladalur, Húsar and the uninhabited valley Djúpidalur.
* Leirvíkartunnilin 1985 2238 m - connects Leirvík and Gøta.
* Kunoyartunnilin 1988 3031 m - connects Kunoy and Haraldssund.
* Kollfjarðartunnilin 1992 2816 m - connects Kollafjørður and Kaldbaksbotnur.
* Sumbiartunnilin 1997 3240 m - connects Sumba and Lopra.
* Vágatunnilin 2002 4900 m - connects Leynar and Fútaklett.
* Gásadalstunnilin 2005 1410 m - connects Gásadalur and Bøur.
* Norðoyatunnilin 2006 6300 m - connects Klaksvík and Leirvík.
* Hovstunnilin 2007 2437 m - connects Øravík and Hov, Faroe Islands.

And this list shows the Faroese inter-insular bridges, also listed by age:

* Brúgvin um Streymin 1973 220 m - connects Oyrabakki/Norðskáli and Nesvík.
* Byrging um Hvannasund 1975 220 m - connects Hvannasund and Norðdepil
* Byrging um Haraldssund 1986 350 m - connects Haraldssund and Strond.

Proposed tunnels:

* Skálafjarðartunnilin 2013 ~11,000 m - will connect Skálafjørður with Tórshavn
* Sandoyartunnilin approx. 2014 ~12,000m - will connect Streymoy with Sandoy
* Tunnilin norður um Fjall ? ?m - will connect Viðareiði with Hvannasund, thus replacing the road, which is prone to landslides and avalanches
* Suðuroyartunnilin ? >20,000m - will connect Sandoy with Suðuroy
* Gjáartunnilin ? ~2000 m - will connect Gjógv with Funningur


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol, Faroe Islands, Europe at its best. 

My favourite:


Schweden said:


>


The scenery is absolutely great and I also like their license plates:









_http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/jpglps/AT_Faeroe.jpg_


----------



## Samy70 (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome pics! Now thats my idea of a vacation instead of queing on 4 lane motorways to the adriatic sea. Must be a rough place to live in winter though.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful....not a place that you see too many pictures of. Reminds me a lot of the Shetland Islands, but the houses are more colorful.


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

http://avisen.dk/faeroeerne-vil-bygge-verdens-laengste-tunnel-301107.aspx

(Translated with google..)
Faroe Islands will build the world's longest tunnel 
30. november 2007 18:34 | It will be 11.9 km long and cost more than a block. Faroe Islands are ready to build the world's longest underwatertunnel to a very small and tyndbefolket island. 

Greenland was in 2001 an airport in Qaanaaq, costing 120 million dollars, and today serves 58 passengers a month. 

Now, the Faroe Islands also be in the competition to connect the very sparsely populated areas of major cities. 

County Council is only one third from adopting a new undervandstunnel at 11.9 kilometers - the world's longest - 200 meters below sea level and be connected Strømø with the little Sandø. It writes fagbladet Ingeniøren. 

Tunnelprojektet have been given a budget of 690 million kroner, which is 75 million dollars more than the annual block grants from the Danish government. 

On the other hand, there will be a long way between the cars of the two tunnel tubes. 

Ingeniørfirmaet Rambøll has calculated that only 400 cars a day will use the new tunnel. Therefore pønser politicians also to spend more on taking a ferry harbour at Sandø, so passengers from the high Sydø obviate the need to go all the way to Thorshavn. This will have a number of road users to increase to 750 a day. 

More Faroese media assess, however, that the world's longest tunnel is only a foretaste of a big tunnel throughout the 25 kilometer, to link Sandø with Sydø. And then ferry harbour on Sandø superfluous. 

-- So we talk a project of a completely different calibre. This will ensure that 99 percent of all the inhabitants of the Faroe Islands will be linked by tunnels. So it is perhaps finally to call us øboere, said Heine Eysturay, secretary of the Faeroe Landsverk, to Ingeniøren. 

Today, 85 percent of the Faroese people bound together by tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The longest vehicular underwater tunnel i suppose. Both Japan and France/UK have longer underwater tunnels. However, quite impressive. But then again, GDP per capita is like $ 45,000 which is significantly higher than most European countries, even more than Denmark itself.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, but the total GDP of the Faroe Islands is very small, so I think this is very impressive, let alone that 25-km tunnel. But why do they need two tubes?


----------



## MPC_PT (Apr 29, 2008)

The third photo is awesome
Very nice Tunnel!! :cheers:


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

^^ yup, and it's underwater!


----------



## Kese (Nov 24, 2007)

Coooool.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Its called pork here in America. This proposed tunnel makes the famous "bridge to nowhere" in Alaska look trivial.


----------



## Kese (Nov 24, 2007)

WonderlandPark said:


> Its called pork here in America. This proposed tunnel makes the famous "bridge to nowhere" in Alaska look trivial.


Photo?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting; while the Faroe Islands have their own license plates, Greenland has the same plates as Denmark, just having "GR" as Greenland instead of sth else:









_http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/world/AT_DKGR.html_


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Stunning pics. What a wonderful dark asphalt


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

690 million krones are 90 million euro's. It doesn't seem that bad. Only traffic volumes of 400 - 750 per day and 2 tubes? That seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't understand Faroese, but ...

Is this for real? Roundabout in a tunnel?









from http://www.skalafjardartunnilin.fo/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^










STUNNING, i've never seen this kind of infrastructure before


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Danish taxpayers probably share your enthusiasm too.:lol:
Probably costliest highways per capita in the world.

Also this roundabout and connecting road probably explains two tubes.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

That roundabout is absolutely fantastic! Never seen anything like that. Faroe Islands certainly deserve their own thread here, if you'll agree with me. :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Faroe has 42.618 meters of tunnel for 48.500 inhabitants. That almost equals 1 meter of tunnel per inhabitant! To compare: Switzerland should have 7.591 kilometers of tunnel to equal that. If we include the proposed tunnels, this would increase to 87.618 meters of tunnel for 48.500 inhabitants, which is 1,8 m of tunnel per inhabitant, or, to compare to Switzerland again; 13.664 kilometers of tunnel.

Never seen anything like it, really an undiscovered infrastructure pearl.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

New 11 km tunnel will cost about 30% of annual Faroese budget. That would compare for a 30 billion euro infrastructure project in Denmark.

Or a 250 billion euro (170 billion pounds) worth infrastructure project in UK.:nuts:

Tunnel there will cost about 8000 €/m. 

Yes, I think, they are a bit too generous projects at those islands.:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, they can save money from other destinations, like no public transportation, less bureaucracy, defense, etc. But i agree with you it's a lot of money.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Kese said:


> Photo?


of this? 









or the Alaska bridge?:nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> But i agree with you it's a lot of money.


Not if Denmark helps them. I don't know how it is with that.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> Well, they can save money from other destinations, *like no public transportation*, less bureaucracy, defense, etc. But i agree with you it's a lot of money.


Public buses on Faroese islands have very dense network and are free of charge. Also, maintenance of so many tunnels costs quite a lot money. And still, there are only 50.000 people. Hardly any European city with 50.000 people can afford to build 1 km long tunnel, yet alone 60 km of them. And they too don't have to worry about much bureaucracy, defense and public transport.


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That tunnel is going to be amazing when it opens!

EDIT: WOooohoo, I can finally read wegenforum.nl 
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http://www.wegenforum.nl/&hl=sv&ie=UTF8&sl=nl&tl=sv

Thanks google


----------



## X236K (Mar 3, 2007)

Breathtaking shots! I love that roundabout!


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

The tunnel and the roundabout isnt build yet... But I think its UC


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^










Opens in 2012. Rundkoyring means roundabout i guess.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome pics! Too bad this pearl is so desolated from Europe's mainland. 



keber said:


> New 11 km tunnel will cost about 30% of annual Faroese budget. That would compare for a 30 billion euro infrastructure project in Denmark.
> 
> Or a 250 billion euro (170 billion pounds) worth infrastructure project in UK.:nuts:
> 
> ...


Do they really don't collect toll (or other taxes) on it?


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

The tunnel was costing a total of 265 million Danish kroner, and the cost of driving through the tunnel with passenger car is currently at 170 Danish kroner.

Translated with google... The tunnel between Klaksvik and Leirvik


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The newest developments of the Faroese transportation network are the sub-sea tunnels. In 2002 the tunnel between Streymoy and Vágar - the last is the airport-island - was finished, and in 2006 the Norðoyatunnilin between Eysturoy and Borðoy was finished. A toll (payable at petrol stations) of 170 DKK is charged to drive through these two tunnels, the others are free. Now more than 85% of the Faroese population is mutually reachable by automobile.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeroen669 said:


> Do they really don't collect toll (or other taxes) on it?


How much toll do you think, comes from 750 vehicles daily? Probably just enough for maintenance. How is this toll charged? 23 euro is not small money even for rich countries. Is that daily, one drive (equals to 1000 € per month if daily commuter), monthly or somehow different?


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

The bridge between Streymoy and Eysturoy is often called "The only bridge over the Atlantic Ocean"  Sounds sooo cool.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Isnt it cheaper to have a ferry rather than the tunnel. In either case, if it gets built its quite an achievement.


----------



## Lemonz89 (Apr 4, 2009)

The tunnel with the roundabout isn't the same tunnel as the 11,9 km long one. The one with the roundabout is the one that will be built first, and the world's longest private car tunnel won't be built before at least around 2020.

And the longest one won't have two tubes, it will be one tube to another island, and they will then expand it after a few years to another island, which will then make it 25 km long. So they will use the first island as a platform for the expansion.

And no! Denmark won't pay for it, this is entirely paid with Faroese money. The money that Denmark gives us is for the hospitals and some other things, and only amounts to 615 million Danish kroner, while the Faroese GDP is 12 billion Danish kroner, so the money from Denmark is only 5% of the Faroese GDP. And the 615 million Danish kroner is peanuts compared to the Danish GDP, which amounts to about 1,7 trillion Danish kroner.

And they are doing this because the ferries are impractical and everyone is moving to the capital, because of the inconvenient transportation, which will then leave an elderly population on the other islands. And they aren't able to expand Tórshavn with the rate that the people are moving there, and they want to develop the entire country and not only the center. 

If you have any questions about it, then you can post here, and I will answer (I'm native Faroese, hehe )...


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

Lemonz89 said:


> The tunnel with the roundabout isn't the same tunnel as the 11,9 km long one. The one with the roundabout is the one that will be built first, and the world's longest private car tunnel won't be built before at least around 2020.
> 
> And the longest one won't have two tubes, it will be one tube to another island, and they will then expand it after a few years to another island, which will then make it 25 km long. So they will use the first island as a platform for the expansion.
> 
> ...


Finally a färöing 

Thanks for the info! Is there any other road projects that we should know about?


----------



## Lemonz89 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hehe 

No, there aren't any other large road projects going on at the moment. 

I forgot to write in the last post, that the fee that people pay to travel through the tunnels is 170 kr for each trip, unless you either work or go to school on the either side of the tunnel, then you get it a bit cheaper.  It is used for maintenance and the money that isn't used for maintenance goes to pay a bit of the price of the tunnel back.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

170 Kr? That is €22,80! Quite much for a single crossing. How much is it for daily users?


----------



## Lemonz89 (Apr 4, 2009)

Timon91 said:


> 170 Kr? That is €22,80! Quite much for a single crossing. How much is it for daily users?


I just found out that prices have been reduced because of a growing number of commuters, and a profit from that. Now you also only pay the full price one-way, and not for each crossing.

The current price is:
For single trip - 130 Kr/each trip (65 Kr each way)
A 40-trip subscription - 2600 Kr for the subscription or 65 Kr/each trip (32,50 Kr each way)

Both the underwater tunnels are almost paid back, just by its commuters. The first one (Vágatunnilin) was built with the idea that 370 cars would drive through each day, but the current number is 1.575 cars/day. And traffic in the second one (Norðuroyartunnilin) is 1.814 cars/day.

Both the tunnels have a huge profit lying around, that will be used for maintenance and paying back their cost. Vágatunnilin currently has 163,5 million Kr and Norðuroyartunnilin has 187 million Kr.

It's because of their success that the Faroese government has decided to build more tunnels.

What most people think is that the money will be gone after they are built, but they (the government) use years to plan and save money for the projects. And they will be paid back, but that takes a few years. So if it costs 30% of the yearly GDP then they will most likely wait around 5 years before building it, and they take around 1 year to built, which again gives more money for it.

And no, they don't prioritize them in front of other things, like healthcare, because they use the country's profits for the tunnels.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

For these long underwater tunnels, aren't 2 parallel tubes required for fire-safety by EU-tunnel-regulations? Or is the arm covering this demand? This has been a topic for long low-trafic tunnels in Norway, like Ryfast and Rogfast, altough these one are also planned with arms in the middle.

Btw. We have a few tunnel-roundabouts like that one in Norway...  
I list: 3 in tromsø, 1 in Drammen and 1 in Sandvika and 1 in Trondheim  More are under construction for example 2 in Hardangerbrua, 1 in T-Forbindelsen, and more are planned


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

2 tubes are nonsense in tunnels with less than 10.000 AADT. A waste of money. You can build two tunnels for that cost.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

I think the EU regulations call for a second tube for AADT> 8000 for a 10 km or longer tunnel. At least in Norway, the AADT limit for the second tube is a linear function of tunnel length down to 2.5 km, where the AADT limit is 12000. Note that the second tube is for emergency purposes, i.e. it does not have to be full profile / dual lane. However, in practice, building the second tube in full profile is not much more expensive than building it as a single lane tunnel. A lot of the cost of building tunnels is surveying the rock quality, planning, and not at least getting the equipment and logistics in place, hence it usually pays off building the tunnel a little above capacity rather than having to repeat the exersize in a few years. In addition, many submarine tunnels tend to be quite steep, and often need passing opportunities even if the AADT is quite low.


----------



## Lemonz89 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it's a waste of money to build two tunnels, since the traffic is very low. But there are fire extinguishers, fire "bunkers" and emergency phones in the tunnels, so I think it is safe to drive there. And EU regulations don't count there since the Faroe Islands aren't in the EU (even if Denmark is). 

The roundabout is because they plan to continue (expand the tunnel) from the roundabout in that tunnel to other areas on the islands.


----------



## freakliberator (Oct 5, 2009)

the signs are very cool


----------



## Bjarki (Sep 18, 2009)

As an Icelander, I am always amazed by the tunneling frenzy of our neighbours and brothers in the Faroe Islands. While they have a total of 42.618 meters of tunnels, we have only 26.918 meters in Iceland (with six times the population). However, three new tunnels will open in Iceland in 2010 with a total length of 15.716 meters. What also amazes me is how early the Faroese started the tunneling compared to Iceland. Of the 27 km of currently open tunnels in Iceland, only 1.470 meters existed before 1992.

While perhaps a bit jealous towards the Faroese, I totally get why they need to do this. It is simply a question of survival for the smaller communities to have fixed road links to Torshavn and other larger towns. Otherwise, everyone would end up on the same island eventually.


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw two gas (petrol) stations on the pictures.... eg. Statoil and Shell 

Nothing like having a monopoly !!!!!


----------



## j0nas (Oct 18, 2007)

Bump.
More pictures and tunnel information?


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know if these are already posted, but here's a couple of pics from tha internetz:
The Tunnel Between Kaldbak and Kollafjørður:









Leynatunnilin:














































and here's a road map

http://blog.mrseb.co.uk/wp-content/..._firths_ferry_harbours_and_major_moutains.png


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Skipanes to Syđrugøta road on Eysturoy island


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Vatnsoyrar, Vagar island









Torshavn, Streymoy island


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Kirkjubøarvergur road between Tórshavn and Velbastað









Syðradalur to Velbastaður road









Mjørkadalur road


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Frammi í Dal, seatunnel to Vagar









Vagar, seatunnel to Streymoy tollsign









Vagar, Gadalasur Tunnel









Vagar


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Roundabout in Miðvágur, Vágar









Vágatunnilin, Vágar









Vágar









Sandavágur, Vágar




































Leynatunnilin, Streymoy 









Effo Gas Station in Kollfjarðardali









Kaldbaksvegur, near Kollafjørður, Vágarnar to the left, Eysturoy and Klaksvík to the right, Streymoy









Kaldbaksvegur, Road 50, Near Kollafjørður, Streymoy


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

This place looks beautiful.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

The road to Gjógv, Eysturoy island









By hakonvestli


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*The Tunnel Between Trongisvágur and Hvalba*

The road tunnel to Hvalba (a village in Suðuroy in the Faroe Islands) was made in 1963, it is the oldest of the tunnels in the Faroe Islands. As the signs say the vehicles must not be wider than 2,5 metres and not higher than 3,2 metres. The tunnel has only one lane, but there are areas where cars can pull aside so they can meet other cars. 









By Eileen Sandá


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

not only the roads are impecable but the islands are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be visiting the Faroe Islands this year. If there is anything in particular that people here would like me to photograph, please let me know. The new terminal at the airport should be open by then, but I expect by that time there will already be photos on the Internet.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

^^ It would be nice to have more pictures of that roundabout junction inside a tunnel.


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

verreme said:


> It would be nice to have more pictures of that roundabout junction inside a tunnel.


I'll see what I can do, but lighting might be a problem. Which island is it on?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

AF Gruppen has made the lowest bid to construct two long undersea tunnels. They made a bid of € 250 million (1.875 billion crowns).

The contract is for the construction of two long tunnels.

The Eysturoyar Tunnel will be a tunnel with two branches under the Skála Fjord north of Tórshavn. It will connect the northeast of the Faroe Island with Tórshavn much quicker. It is 11 kilometers long and goes 248 meters below sea level. For that reason, it will be a three-lane tunnel. 

The Sandoyar Tunnel connects the southern island of Sandoy to the main islands. It will replace a ferry. It is 10.6 kilometers long and goes 155 meters below sea level. This will be a two-lane tunnel.

Preliminary construction on the Eysturoyar Tunnel has alread begun and will be completed by 2019. Construction of the Sandoyar Tunnel will commence in 2018 and be completed by 2021. 

The location of the two tunnels:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Contracts for both tunnels have been signed today!

http://portal.fo/ncc+skal+eisini+byggja+nyggju+tunlarnar.html


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I see the title is missing the international vehicle registration code of the Faroe Islands, which is officially "FO".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_vehicle_registration_codes


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I will visit there September this year. Hope to bring pictures for you


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Verso said:


> I see the title is missing the international vehicle registration code of the Faroe Islands, which is officially "FO".
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_vehicle_registration_codes


Why does no moderator add the code?


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone point me to an official road number list? Google and OSM differ a fair bit, with other sources suggesting both have problems.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I returned from my Faroe Islands trip yesterday. I didn't really check the road numbers, but from what I saw Google's was quite ok. There are not really many roads there.

I will post some pictures here once I manage to edit them, I have a lot and not much time 
Until then, this video from the 1 lane tunnel at Trøllanes, Kalsoy.


----------



## josecmorales (Sep 22, 2010)

Just amazing, the views!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Faroe Islands are now covered in streetview. :banana:

https://www.google.no/maps/@62.0087...hJ7w0xycFAPAAwUAE8hQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## austrini (Jun 18, 2009)

*Tunnels*

This page has some cool images of the Eysturoy Tunnel, including the underwater roundabout.


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

^^Thanks for posting.....Great Pics!


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Eysturoyar Tunnel*

The progress of the 11 kilometer long Eysturoyar Tunnel.

>> https://www.estunlar.fo/fo/um-tunlarnar/eysturoyartunnilin/framgongd-vid-boring/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

My Faroese is a bit rusty, but I think they've started on the Sandoyar Tunnel project. It is a 10.9 kilometer undersea tunnel. Completion is planned for December 2023.

>> https://www.smr.fo/fo/kunning/tidindi/sandoyartunnilin-fyrsta-skotid-latid-av-a-gomluraett/

>> http://www.vp.fo/news-detail/news/news/detail/byrja-at-spreingja-a-gomluraett-fyri-sandoyartunlinum/


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

The ferry to Sudoroy now starts directly from Torshavn with 2 or 3 departures a day only. Will it be routed to Sandoy with more frequent trips when the tunnel opens?

I see that it is planned a 22 km tunnel also to Sudoroy, but for when?


----------



## TrojaA (Dec 4, 2014)

Tunnel entrance on Streymoy from Erik Christensen (Wikimedia)

Today, Saturday 10th December, is the twentieth anniversary of the opening of the Vága tunnel. As part of this, from the 5th of December until the morning of the 12th of December, passage through the Vága and Norðoya tunnels is free of charge.

About the Vága tunnel itself: It was opened on 10th December 2002 and costed 280 million kr. to build. Work began on the 28th of September 2000 and the first blasting took place on the 27th of February 2001. Demands for the tunnel had already been voiced in the 1980s, so that until 1989, investigations were carried out and then the plan was made. However, due to financial difficulties, the project was not started until ten years later. The construction required 850 tonnes of explosives and 1000 tonnes of concrete. It has a length of 4.9km, of which 2.5km are under the Vestmannasundi. During construction, 327,000 cubic metres of rubble had to be removed. At the lowest point, it is 105 metres to sea level. The roadway is 7 metres wide and gradients are about 6.9%.


Unfortunately, it is not all good news. Both Esturoyar and Sandoyar tunnels are too short for winning the final round of the ITA (International Tunnelling and Underground Space Association) Awards in the 50 million € to 500 million € category. However, the two tunnels made it to the final round. But in the end, the Tachiaigawa River’s Rainwater Discharge Pipe Project won in this category.

More information: tunnil.fo and Eystur- og Sandoyartunlar ov stuttir í altjóða kapping


----------

